# 9 liters of aqua soil how much is that?



## thelobster (Jun 30, 2007)

I usually use Eco Complete. I want to try some aqua soil.

i am starting a new 10 gallon planted, but i have no clue how much i need and no clue how much 9 liter of aqua soil is?

do i need that much for a 10 gallon?


----------



## rain- (Mar 29, 2004)

I'm sure this chart will help you out. 

http://www.adgshop.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=104-020&Show=ExtInfo


----------



## iridescencet (Oct 13, 2007)

What are the dimensions of your 10g? 

IMO if you intend to refer to that chart, then your 10g should use 1 9 liter bag. your substrate might look really thick at first, but that also means you may grow a wider variety of plants that requrie the deep substrate.


----------



## thelobster (Jun 30, 2007)

i want it kind of thick cause iw ant to create a multi level scape.

i want a more "zen" like with stones wavy terrian.


----------



## riverrat (Jul 14, 2005)

You might use 6 liters in a 10 gallon but thats about it. That would be about 4 inches in the back and 3 in the front give or take a little. But then again if you like it real thick you might use the whole bag.


----------



## thelobster (Jun 30, 2007)

i guess i mind as well get 9 liters since i cant get 6 and save teh 3 liters for my 5 gallon i have laying around.


----------



## iridescencet (Oct 13, 2007)

thelobster said:


> i guess i mind as well get 9 liters since i cant get 6 and save teh 3 liters for my 5 gallon i have laying around.


sounds good to me =) 

good luck!


----------



## bwagner (Apr 18, 2007)

9 liters equals about 2.4 US gallons


----------



## garuf (May 30, 2007)

I have a 10 gallon and I wish I'd used all 9litres instead of saving some for my nano, at the end of the day its your call though.


----------



## thelobster (Jun 30, 2007)

garuf said:


> I have a 10 gallon and I wish I'd used all 9litres instead of saving some for my nano, at the end of the day its your call though.


ya ill see how it lays out when all is said and done. i have a feeling ill be using all 9 liters though.


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

*AQUA SOIL VOLUME CALCULATIONS​*
9 liters of volume is 549.2 cubic inches. 

That's equal to a cube that is 8 3/16" x 8 3/16" x 8 3/16".


*ONE 9 LITER BAG is X” of SUBSTRATE DEPTH*

*FOOTPRINT* - *SUBSTRATE DEPTH* 
- 12” x 6” ----- 7 5/8”
- 16” x 8” ----- 4 9/32”
- 20” x 10” ---- 2 3/4"
- 24” x 12” ---- 1 7/8”
- 30” x 12” ---- 1 1/2"
- 36” x 12” ---- 1 9/32”
- 36” x 18” ---- 27/32”
- 48” x 13” ---- 7/8”
- 48” x 18” ---- 5/8”
- 48” x 24” ---- 15/32”
- 72” x 18” ---- 7/16”
- 72” x 24” ---- 5/16”



*NUMBER of 9 LITER BAGS for 3” of SUBSTRATE DEPTH*

*FOOTPRINT* - *# of 9 LITER BAGS for 3” of SUBSTRATE DEPTH* 
- 12” x 6” ------ 0.39 BAG
- 16” x 8” ------ 0.70 BAG
- 20” x 10” ---- 1.09 BAGS
- 24” x 12” ---- 1.57 BAGS
- 30” x 12” ---- 1.97 BAGS
- 36” x 12” ---- 2.36 BAGS
- 36” x 18” ---- 3.54 BAGS
- 48” x 13” ---- 3.41 BAGS
- 48” x 18” ---- 4.72 BAGS
- 48” x 24” ---- 6.29 BAGS
- 72” x 18” ---- 7.08 BAGS
- 72” x 24” ---- 9.44 BAGS


----------

